
RMS Quits GNU Project - eivarv
https://stallman.org/archives/2019-jul-oct.html#27_September_2019_(GNU_Project)
======
tptacek
Huge thread already here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21103133](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21103133)

Most importantly, the top comment observes that it's somewhat likely this is
fake.

------
whyenot
This is sad, but it was also bound to happen eventually. I went to one of his
talks a few years ago, and what had been billed as a one hour talk dragged on
for almost 2 1/2 hours. After the first hour, people were getting up and
leaving. Whenever anyone did, he would call them out from the stage. It was
very awkward.

While I believe strongly in Free Software, I think the movement would really
benefit from a new more charismatic leader, someone from a younger generation.
I hate to say that because RMS has given and sacrificed so much, but times
have changed.

------
jstewartmobile
I wonder if he'd take donations for a personal break rather than for GNU?

Judging by his website, he gets wrapped up in the whole world's biz. A stretch
of RMS-time is probably long overdue.

------
p4bl0
The same message where he resigns as head of the GNU project is posted both on
the 27th and the 28th of September on this page. Strange.

------
DoreenMichele
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21103133](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21103133)

~~~
earenndil
That post is a dupe of this one; this one was posted first.

~~~
wglb
But many more comments on the other one.

------
panny
The Twitter bullies will be so happy and think it was their voice that made
the difference. In truth, they are nothing without the antifreedom Twitter
mods promoting their hate.

------
labster
Wow, this site is the best Twitter interface I’ve ever seen. Loads fast, no
stupid replies, written with free software.

------
enriquto
It is impossible to express how sad these events are... we had a new Socrates
and we gave him the hemlock again, for reasons even more ridiculous than two
thousand years ago.

~~~
SomeOtherThrow
He had a full career and he’s still alive. Quit being ridiculous.

~~~
chachachoney
Metaphors are quite useful tools.

~~~
happytoexplain
Are you being sarcastic, or do you see the parent post as an attack on the
concept of metaphor?

~~~
chachachoney
>>Are you being sarcastic, or do you see the parent post as an attack on the
concept of metaphor?

Given that the parent post has been substatially edited without comment after
a reply was posted, it's a moot point to comment on the response sans original
context.

